# What size puppy collar and lead should I get?



## KellyH

Sorry if this is an obvious question. What size collar should I be getting for my puppy? She'll be 8 weeks old when she comes home. I know they grow fast, but should I start her with a "small" and is it best to get a 5/8" width or a 3/4" width? The same goes for the leash. She'll be going to puppy kindergarten, so should I get a longer leash (6 ft, 5 ft) or stay with a 4ft leash so she's easier to control while she's still little. And again, what width should the leash be? Also, how quickly will she grow out of her first collar?

Thanks!


----------



## Megora

I'd say start with a puppy collar - something that is light and comfortable for the little neck not used to wearing a collar.  The puppy collar won't last very long. You will be updating to a slightly bigger collar which your 5 month old will likely wear for a few months before you upgrade to the regular/adult collar.

Leash - 6 ft light leash. Something long enough so your dog can learn to walk on a loose lead, also something that you can step a foot away while practicing stays/waits. I like having a light leash, but honestly... when our guys was a puppy I trained him with a skinny leash, but at home we hooked on whatever leash was on hand. So even the wider leashes we used with our other golden. You also want a long line (10 feet at least) for teaching comes on. 

The attached pic = Jacks puppy collar, his 5-9 month old collar, and one of his current adult collars.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I agree start with a baby collar...Bobbie was able to wear hers until she was 4 months then we switched to a L size one at the smallest setting. With the leash I would also start with a short one for puppy class and teaching her walking....its getting near...only a few weeks left!!


----------



## KellyH

Thanks. Can you be a bit more specific? Most places list sizes... so do I need a "small" collar or an "extra small" they also list collar width's 1/2 inch 3/4 or 5/8 and should the width of the leash be 1 inch or less? Sorry if I'm being obtuse.


----------



## Megora

I think this depends on what is available where you are shopping...?

The puppy collar we had for Jacks was 3/8". It came from the breeder of one of our previous goldens, so we never actually bought it. And it was hand me down for Jacks for the first month or so that he was with us. 

Like this: Adjustable Puppy Collar - Dog.com

The puppy leash we had for him and I still use (nylon leash, lasts forever, etc) was 5/8 width. It was nice and light and I didn't feel like I was manhandling the little munchkin when I was training him early on or taking him out for walks. 

Like this: http://www.dog.com/item/nylon-dog-lead-6-ft-x-5-8-in/100791/

As he got bigger and got into competition classes, I started using my 3' long 5/8 width leather leash (another hand me down).


----------



## KellyH

Thanks so much! That helps a lot.


----------



## julliams

Our collar and leash was bought by the Dr Harry people (the ones that did the tv special). The collar is an adjustable one 10 - 16". Of course we have it adjusted to much smaller than that. It is 5/8" thick. The brand is Rogz - Utility Snake collar. Collars for dogs, Dog Collars: Buy Rogz Dog collars at Pets on the Park. Utility, Fancy Dress Just scroll down and you can see the red one - we have purple. The lead is about 71 inches long (including the clip) and just under 4/8" thick. It's called Rogz - Utility Fixed Lead Nitelife - the orange one - we have purple.

It seems to work fine. She doesn't like wearing it but I guess it's just a matter of her learning to get used to it. We have only used it when we have her outside on our deck whilst we eat. She goes on the lead and it gets attached to the table leg. She's pretty happy to lie next to or under the table when we are hanging out eating.


----------



## iansgran

The problem with nylon leashes is that they can be chewed through in a heartbeat. And with Goldens grabbing their leash in their mouth is a very common thing. Leather leashes are more expensive but stand up to chewing better. I have several, 2, 4, 5, and 6 feet. Depends on where you will be walking and how big you are which might be best for you. For a new puppy nylon will be fine, just remember to keep checking it. Once your baby is bigger and stronger, I suggest leather. For me the 4 and 5 feet ones are better, and my husband likes the 6 ft one. But with 6 feet you need to remember they can get that far away from you and if you are walking close to the street it might be too long. Jaro had a very small thin collar when he we brought him home, then I got a bigger one, then a bigger one when he was about 5 months. He still has some growth room left in that one and he is now 8 months.


----------



## julliams

Yes I would agree with that Ian's Gran. Zali already chews her leash but I try to give her a chew toy when I see her doing it. We were given the leash so we will use it but I will have to inspect it periodically.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

We have 2 Lupine brand leashes. One is 4 ft and one is 6 ft. I found that the 4 ft leash is much better for us right now. Easier control, not as much slack, keeps him close. It was recommended at puppy class that we use a 6 ft leash, but I prefer the 4 ft one there, too. I love Lupine because if it is chewed, they will replace it. What a wonderful guarantee!

I ordered a size small Premier collar on Amazon. Gibbs is 6 mo, 1 week old and it is about ready to be switched in for a larger one. I only spent about $2 on it from Amazon. It's a cute silver/black collar and it won't be used for very long. I wouldn't break the bank on an expensive one.


----------



## RKA

I found most stores sell a small size collar that will work perfectly for a golden pup. I forget what the adjustment range was, but most are similar in a small size from petsmart. Mine's approaching 17 weeks and just over 30 lbs and he's just now growing out of his puppy collar (maybe 1-2 weeks before I switch him to a medium). A 1/2"-5/8" collar should be fine, 3/4" is a little big for a little pup. Leash, 6 ft 5/8" nylon is fine and that will hold you up to 6 mos. or so. Mine is holding up fine at 4 months, but the leash is not a toy and not to be chewed on...and that's something we've been working on since day one. He still does it but we're working on that. I like the nylon because it can get wet, dirty, withstand washing, etc. Once you get to 5-6 months, you'll want something more substantial in your hand for the times when he absolutely can not resist dragging you down the street...but if you've been working on the training, this should be the exception not the rule.


----------



## LDGrillo

I'm getting my pup tomorrow! I actually went to my local Dollar Store and they had a great selection of collars to choose from. I bought her one that fits 8-12 inches. And I also bought her one that fits 10-16 inches. Total cost $2 lol. THey have some great stuff there (like bowls and leashes too). Not bad quality either. I mean, you can't beat a dollar!


----------



## Megora

Ian'sgran said:


> The problem with nylon leashes is that they can be chewed through in a heartbeat. And with Goldens grabbing their leash in their mouth is a very common thing. Leather leashes are more expensive but stand up to chewing better.


Ohm.... I've had the opposite experience. :doh:

I know I have pics showing my golden guys from 15 years ago wearing the same nylon collars and leashes that Jacks wore as a puppy and even now as an adult. Except for the gem studded blue collar in my pics on the previous page (which was leather), he's never had a new collar. Because all of the old collars stand up to time quite well. Same thing with the leashes. 

I took the guy out with me today (petstore, barn, hiking, etc) and he wore the big blue nylon collar he inherited from his brother and then also the skinny red leash I got for him when he was a puppy. 

Leather leashes on the other hand are another story. Ugh. I have a training leash that had been 6 ft long when we bought it for Sammy (many years ago). It is now only 3 ft long, because Sammy decided to eat his leash. He also ate his rolled leather collars if they were left in his reach. And I loved those leather collars. They are all gone. Eaten. :doh:

I DO have another 3 ft leash that I used with Danny. This one (thank goodness) was never left around for Sammy to eat, so it is still intact. I do love training with it, because it's soft on the hands and light enough for gentle handling with my guy. 

But for walking and playing at home.... Yep. Nylon is cheaper and lasts a LOT longer. :


----------

